# Entourage error 17897 when auth on SMTP



## tpssnonuser (Oct 15, 2006)

My ISP has block the port 25. I'm not able to send emails using a POP account and selecting the option "My Server Requieres Authentication".
The weirdest thing is that I'm actually able to send email with the same configuration on a WinXP using Outlook Express but Im not able to send the emails on my Mac. I´ve already configurated the Mac Mail and I got the same problem, that the Authentication  is not allowed on the server.
Could it be a particullar mac error? Because I can do it on a WinXP but not on the Mac


----------



## pinkus47 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi,

I was having the same problem for a few weeks as well.  Recently I found a solution, and maybe it will help you too.  Go to Tools, Accounts, and select your account.  Click Edit.  On the Account Settings Tab, click the area under SMTP that says, "click here for advanced sending options."  Make sure your SMTP requires secure connection (SSL) - have it checked!  Also, make sure your SMTP server requires authentication - have it checked!  I chose to "use the same settings as receiving mail server as well.  Let me know if you have further issues.

Best,
Danielle


----------

